# Freediving at Vortex



## hedden2005 (Sep 16, 2009)

Heres a video from this weekend! I hit 45 ft with no bubbles! I was pretty stoked and still had plenty of air  If anyone would ever like to go with me and my friend let me know! Its a blast! Oh I am the one with the camo suit on


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice.Vortex is a great place for a start of your freediving practicing and training. Although I found out one day it's a little bit too shallow for me I'm still coming back to have at least some fun,when seas are rough and can't make it out.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

We did a little free diving practice earlier this year out there and they told us that we couldn't be on that side with out our gear on. We were about to leave anyways, so I didn't ask any questions.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

That's where I've practiced my breath-holds before. I've gotten to the sign at the cavern before. But, I haven't worked on it too much lately.


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

It's pretty good to make it all way down to the sign. Not anyone can do it. It requires some freediving skills.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I was suprised at how quickly I gained technique by practicing at Vortex. When I started, hitting 20' was a scary thought. Plus, good fins & proper weight & relaxation will help a TON!


----------

